# Need help with art for printing



## mesewsatx (Aug 4, 2007)

I am fairyly new to screenprinting. We have mostly done one or 2 color jobs but I have a new job and the customer sent really bad art for this 5 color job- I have spent a bit of time trying to redraw it but think I need to give up and have it done professionally. Any recommendations on someone who can get this art ready for me?


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

mesewsatx said:


> I am fairyly new to screenprinting. We have mostly done one or 2 color jobs but I have a new job and the customer sent really bad art for this 5 color job- I have spent a bit of time trying to redraw it but think I need to give up and have it done professionally. Any recommendations on someone who can get this art ready for me?


Marian, Would help if you could post what they sent you so we could see what needs to be done. Hey just noticed your a neighbor!


----------



## mesewsatx (Aug 4, 2007)

lmcawards said:


> Marian, Would help if you could post what they sent you so we could see what needs to be done. Hey just noticed your a neighbor!


Here is the file. When I import it into Corel it looses a lot of detail when I trace.
It is going on black t-shirts so I know I need a white base.


----------



## vizualbyte (Jun 26, 2008)

Thats some ugly bulldog


----------



## mesewsatx (Aug 4, 2007)

Air Force Intelligence group -


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

mesewsatx said:


> Here is the file. When I import it into Corel it looses a lot of detail when I trace.
> It is going on black t-shirts so I know I need a white base.


So what size are you going to print this?


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

Marian, sent you a PM.


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

Marian, sent you an email.


----------



## Eloshclothing (Oct 6, 2015)

lmcawards said:


> Marian, Would help if you could post what they sent you so we could see what needs to be done. Hey just noticed your a neighbor!


Hi,
Have you tried Photoshop instead of Coral?


----------

